# AF due tomorrow!! Symptoms?



## cherryglitter

I've been trying to conceive for about 3 months now, but to no avail. I keep track of my fertile days, and make sure I bd almost every other day. 

AF is due tomorrow, I regularly have 28 days inbetween my periods, and im pretty much clock work. 

For the past week I have noticed a couple of things, such as:

- Around 8dpo, I had some pulling sensation in my uterus which reminded me of an eye twitch! This lasted for about 2-3 days? I had no spotting alongside this.

- I've been feeling naueseous the past couple of days too, I haven't been sick but i've definatley been feeling like I could be. 

- Had major cravings for sweets & banana [could be down to af being near though?] 

- Today, 13dpo, i've been experiencing some cramping over the past few days, it does feel like af cramps but not as severe. I normally suffer from back ache, but I have only had a slight feeling. 
... Also had a slight tingling in my boobs. Nothing to shout about though. 
... Increase in CM, feeling very wet. 
... My gums bleed whilst brushing my teeth this morning. Which is unusual. 
... Have had a bloody taste in my mouth previous to this.
... Smelly, yellow wee. [Lovely!]
... Constipation? Could be anything. Im on iron tablets.. could be why!

I haven't tested yet, due to spending a silly amount on tests in previous months just to get a :bfn:

Just wondering if this sounds familiar to anyone. Im constantly reading other peoples threads about their symptoms and thought it was about time I got some of mine cleared up!
So annoying that af symptoms are the same as pregnancy!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## stephwiggy

I too have had a few of those and AF due tomorrow but i tested today and got a BFN i have given up this time asi have had my pre AF upset tummy - and no sore boobs. 

From what you have i would not be surprised if you had a Positive tomorrow - 

Good luck xx


----------



## msmith

I'm in a similar boat to you. I have been trying for a few months and :witch: is due to arrive tomorrow.
All your symptoms sound positive, but like you said pregnancy symptoms are pretty much the same as AF. :hissy:
I suppose anything different from your usual signs can only be a good thing.
I am going to try and hold fire on the testing front until the weekend. :witch: will defo be late if she has not arrived by then!
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

we shall see! and im sorry to hear that 
you might get a bfp in a few days though! you never know. 
:( it really is horrible going through this every month!!!!
everyone has their day though. and ours will be really special when it comes :)


----------



## littleturnip

Same here! TTC for 5 months, AF due today but I ov late this month, so I'm calculating AF for thursday or friday. Couldn't help this morning and POAS, got a very faint line but don't wanna get too excited yet cause I didn't use a cup so I splashed over the stop line (sorry TMI), or it could be evap.
I just got some first response and will test tomorrow.
I've been having symptoms every month, so at this point I don't think anything is a symptom for me :blush:

fingers crossed for all of us!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## stephwiggy

littleturnip - i have always has faint lines to start with so fingers crossed for you whe will you retest?


----------



## cherryglitter

just thought i'd update! 
af hasn't turned up yet.. but its early in the morning so we still have the rest of the day. cramping has stopped though. felt very sick this morning and ive also had hiccups?!

fingers crossed.. sat here waiting for the day to be over though!


----------



## XxDellixX

My AF was due yesterday and it hasnt showed up yet.
Ive been feeling nausea
Yellow cm (not itchy or smelly), feels a bit wet
Yellow wee
Tingling left boob/nipple
Diarrohea
Some cramping


----------



## FBbaby

I had a :bfp: on Saturday at 9dpo, meaning that today would be the day AF is due. 

The two main symptoms I am experiencing is very sensitive nipples and cramping feelings. 

I have very mild nausea feelings at times (more later in the day), but to be honest, not sure I would have noticed if I didn't know I was pg. I did notive that my cm was a yellow colour it normally isn't, and my wee is a bit more yellow too. Oh and yes, my gums bled a bit this morning, which rarely happens.

Good luck to you, really hope you'll get your :bfp: this month :hug:


----------



## cherryglitter

oooh good luck :)
are you going to test anytime soon?
im trying not to go out and buy a test.. gunna wait a few days and see what happens! it's killing me though.. 
even if i do wait a few days its still going to be a negative or a positive!! pregnancy tests are eviiiill.


----------



## cherryglitter

same as me pretty much FBbaby. :)
im still too scared to test though! had so many BFN's it just makes you scared! 
how long had you been ttc? if you dont mind me asking :)


----------



## XxDellixX

xrosanna said:


> oooh good luck :)
> are you going to test anytime soon?
> im trying not to go out and buy a test.. gunna wait a few days and see what happens! it's killing me though..
> even if i do wait a few days its still going to be a negative or a positive!! pregnancy tests are eviiiill.

Im going to go out this afternoon and buy a test... pack of two!! Im going to try and hold out till the FMU tomorrow, but once ive got them ill want to test today... im going to be strong though!!!! :rofl:

I will keep you updated... Fingers crossed and :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## XxDellixX

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats FBbaby :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug::hug:


----------



## FBbaby

I've been extremely lucky. Stopped the pill on Easter day, had my withdrawal bleed 4 weeks later and :bfp: the next cycle. I'm 38, OH 41, so expected it to take much longer, especially as it took 5 months NTNP and then 5 cycles TTC before I got pg with my son, 7 years ago.

I used the CBFM, took B complex and used preseed. No idea what, if, anything helped.

I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to test, it feels so final doesn't it. I got some free IC with my order of preseed, and Saturday, at mid-day (after a number of wees!), I suddenly decided to test. I had no particular symptoms and didn't expect for a second to see a line (was 9dpo), so was completely shocked when I saw a clear line after a minute, and the same at the next wee. I rushed to Boots to get a FRER test (by then, must have been on my 7th wee of the day :rofl:) and had a very dark line. 

Good luck to you, it really does sound promising.


----------



## FBbaby

baby dust to you too DelliX :hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

thanks for the support ladies :)
just been to the loo [again] yellow wee!
a lot of watery, creamy cm! im normally dry before af but we shall see! could be one of those months where you have every symptom but no bfp!! haha. the mind is a wonderous thing.. 
i did check my CP and i can't feel it?! it's either really high up and soft or it's disappeared off the face of the earth :)!


----------



## cherryglitter

delixx make sure you let us know what happens!!! it's exciting!! :headspin:


----------



## littleturnip

Congrats FBbaby! 
good luck xrosanna and xxDellixx! you both sound promising :)

I tested again this morning with FR EarlyResult and got my :bfp: (DPO13)
:wohoo:

DH and I feel like we shouldn't count our eggs too soon though... I'm thinking to wait until next week to see my OBGYN


:dust:


----------



## lissaloo

hi any news do you have a bfp ????


----------



## FBbaby

Congrats to you too littleturnip :hug::hug:


----------



## cherryglitter

nothing yet! i have some tests but im trying to wait it out untill i NEED to go to the loo.. i must admit i did just sit on it and run the taps.. nothing happened though! hehe. poas addict.

_____________________________________________________

just been to the loo. would have been id say 4th urine of the day?
used a cheap stick, a line appeared in the 5minute window. but id say its disappeared a lot more now, been about 15 minutes.
the line was def there though! going to retest in the morning to see what happens :)
looked online at some IC's at 14dpo and mine was similar. just hasn't stuck :(


----------



## XxDellixX

FBbaby - Thank you!!!! Which test did you use?


----------



## XxDellixX

Congrats littleturnip :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## XxDellixX

Hi ladies, i tested earlier today and it was a :bfn::hissy::cry:
So i am going to test tomorrow with fmu and fingers crossed i will get the :bfp:
Beg for the dreaded :witch: to stay away!!! xxxx

:dust: to all you ladies xxx


----------



## laurali

TTC for 4 months now, gets very frustrating around this time of the month. AF due tommorow but i've had no symptoms (always get sore boobs, cranky, cramping) slight cramping today but nothing compared to usual. did a first response test on sunday, BFN. :( 
gona try again on friday if AF is not here...
Bay dust to everyone :):):) xxx


----------

